# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  Delphi Prism چیه؟

## Vidico

سلام دوستان
دلفی پریسم چیه؟ و چه فرقی با دلفی داره؟

ممنون میشم راهنمائیم کنید  :قلب:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

باسلام
دلفی پریسم (یا همون دات نت خودمون) بعد از درست فکر کردن شرکت CodeGear در باره دانت به وجود آمد CodeGear بعد از این که متوجه شد اکثر مشتری های اون خواهان گسترش

delphi for windows32 و بهبود این نرم افزار هستند و از طرفی رقابت با ماکروسافت خیلی سخت بود یادم نمی یاد ولی یه نسخه از دلفی بود که چون ماکروسافت اجازه نداد بورلند مجبور شد تا باتخیر 

زیاد نسخشو بده. خوب با این وضعیت CodeGear به این نتیجه رسید تا محصولی ارائه کنه تا در ویژال استدیو باشه البته دلفی پرسیم همون RemObjects Oxygen است . خوب اگه توضیحات کاملو میخواین 

یا به کتاب دلفی پریسم مراجعه کنین یا یه مطلبی آقای کشاورز داره به اون مراجعه کنید. خیلی ها فکر میکنن کار دلفی پریسم فقط وبه اینطور نیست شما هر برنامه دیسکتاپ رو هم با اون میتونید بنویسید .

----------


## Vidico

> باسلام
> دلفی پریسم (یا همون دات نت خودمون) بعد از درست فکر کردن شرکت CodeGear در باره دانت به وجود آمد CodeGear بعد از این که متوجه شد اکثر مشتری های اون خواهان گسترش
> 
> delphi for windows32 و بهبود این نرم افزار هستند و از طرفی رقابت با ماکروسافت خیلی سخت بود یادم نمی یاد ولی یه نسخه از دلفی بود که چون ماکروسافت اجازه نداد بورلند مجبور شد تا باتخیر 
> 
> زیاد نسخشو بده. خوب با این وضعیت CodeGear به این نتیجه رسید تا محصولی ارائه کنه تا در ویژال استدیو باشه البته دلفی پرسیم همون RemObjects Oxygen است . خوب اگه توضیحات کاملو میخواین 
> 
> یا به کتاب دلفی پریسم مراجعه کنین یا یه مطلبی آقای کشاورز داره به اون مراجعه کنید. خیلی ها فکر میکنن کار دلفی پریسم فقط وبه اینطور نیست شما هر برنامه دیسکتاپ رو هم با اون میتونید بنویسید .


الان xe10 که پریسم نیست؟ یعنی با دات نت کار می کنه؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

نه یه ورژن خاصی از دلفی هست که با این ورژن های موجود در بازار فرق میکنه

----------

